# Puppy got hit in the eye - am I doing enough?



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

OH was playing fetch with her with 2 balls, one hit her square in her brown eye (She has one brown, one blue). 
I straight away checked her eye (I check them daily so I know how it normally looks. Not that I would know what I'm looking for.. But I will be able to spot a change) I also held my palm over her non hit eye and she followed me still with the eye that got hit. 
It's slightly blood shot (This happens to us when we get hit in the eye too, so I assume that's normal) and I held some cold wet tissue over her eye (was closed at the time) and the bloodshot-ness reduced. 
I'll be keeping a close eye on her any way, but does this require a vet visit? She has an appointment on thursday for her microchip so either way I'll get them to do a check up then. 
She's still seeing fine, no hate for the ball that hit her in the eye.. her normal playful self.
She did blink (well, wink) her brown eye more for 30 mins after it hit, but she is now fine. 

It's still slightly blood shot, but she's having a nap now so maybe that will help? 
She shows no signs of pain when I slightly open her eyes to check them, so I'm guessing it was shock mostly. She has had lots of extra cuddles.

Is there something else I can do to make it easier? Or should I phone the vet and bring her in?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a bit paranoid about eye injuries - there's just so much to lose - but with your description I wouldn't panic. It sounds like a normal reaction to something hitting the eye area. With a normal-sized ball, it shouln't have impacted directly on the eye itself rather than the impact being taken by the whole surrounding area.

One check I'd do; take pup into a darkened room and shine a torch into the eyes in turn. You should see the pupils contract equally. If they don't, call the vet.

I had a horrible incident with Kite when she was a puppy. I was using one of those ball chuckers and she jumped into it just as it was going at it's fastest. I couldn't see her eye for blood, and thought I'd blinded her. While I was trying to find something clean in my pocket, she wiped the blodd off with her paw and looked round for the ball. On examination, there was a small cut in her eyelid. Could have been so much worse.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I'm a bit paranoid about eye injuries - there's just so much to lose - but with your description I wouldn't panic. It sounds like a normal reaction to something hitting the eye area. With a normal-sized ball, it shouln't have impacted directly on the eye itself rather than the impact being taken by the whole surrounding area.
> 
> One check I'd do; take pup into a darkened room and shine a torch into the eyes in turn. You should see the pupils contract equally. If they don't, call the vet.
> 
> I had a horrible incident with Kite when she was a puppy. I was using one of those ball chuckers and she jumped into it just as it was going at it's fastest. I couldn't see her eye for blood, and thought I'd blinded her. While I was trying to find something clean in my pocket, she wiped the blodd off with her paw and looked round for the ball. On examination, there was a small cut in her eyelid. Could have been so much worse.


I'll do that as soon as she is awake, then! She just moved her head on to my foot so I'm guessing she'll be down for at least 30 more min.

It was a doggy-tennis ball that hit her in the eye. So, yeah, normal sized like you say ^^;

Gosh, I would had panicked had that happened to Shamaya! You must had been really scared. It's lucky it was only a cut on the lid. 
Must had been interesting for her though, suddenly an eye full of blood. I'm happy that it was nothing worse, poor girl!
Did the cut heal up fine?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Symone said:


> I'll do that as soon as she is awake, then! She just moved her head on to my foot so I'm guessing she'll be down for at least 30 more min.
> 
> It was a doggy-tennis ball that hit her in the eye. So, yeah, normal sized like you say ^^;
> 
> ...


Healed fine, can't find the scar now. 
I'm always really calm in a crisis, just concentrate on dealing with the situation. Just so relieved she was OK, afterwards. She was at the vet a couple of weeks later for her annual checkup, and I mentioned it to the vet. He said he was seeing quite a few ball-launcher accidents.

When you take into the dark room, giver her a minute or so for her eyes to adjust, before you do the torch test.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope she is okay, accidents happen.

My lot are playing with a golf ball at the moment, I would must prefer them to play with a tennis ball or football. Trouble is they are happy.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Pupils contracted equally! And her brown eye is barely blood shot any more. 

Seems she's fine and I worried over nothing.
First puppy worries, eh? ^^;


----------

